# Good evening from Texas!



## Twc4 (Dec 26, 2012)

I Just put my first Jon boat in the garage. It's a 16 foot rivet with a mid 80's 25hp Jet! Good compression but its not running (yet). boat, trailer, and engine all for 1100. Looking forward to the project this winter. Got some ideas nothing crazy though. 

Any way. My names Winston, from Austin Texas.

Looking forward to reading what y'all have to say. It's a good first boat, not what I ultimately wanted but a good first boat.

Thanks
Twc4


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2012)

:WELCOME: Winston!

Thanks for joining! Glad to have you on board. The jet section is becoming one of my favorites on tinboats. It is a whole new world to me.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome from texas to texas..I never messed with Jet outboards .But many years of shallow water fishing with Tin boats..Outboards ..Trailers. Had a bunch of Glass boats too but the one I have now is on its way out . Then there will only be TIN for me..cva34


----------



## River Rider (Jan 2, 2013)

Good to see more Texans on here. Where you plan on fishing your rig at? Colorado River? Spend most of my time there myself.


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello from another Texan here!


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jan 5, 2013)

Texas is where its at!


----------

